# One ear headstall/ throat latch



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Very often the one ear headstalls don't come with throat latch strap, particularly if it is more of a show bridle.I have had them both with & without.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

That's why I prefer mule bridles... they have 1 ear and a throatlatch...


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have a one-ear, you don't really need to worry about a throat latch


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

mudpie said:


> If you have a one-ear, you don't really need to worry about a throat latch


Actually you do.

Although most one ears do not come with throat latches some do.
Like someone said before one ears are more for show then anything else.
They are not great to use with snaffles, because the whole headstall can basically be pulled all the way through their mouth.
I use one ear headstall for everything though, they are just so much easier to put on and take off, they are also easier to fit to different horses.
They can also fall off pretty easy, like if your horse throws or shakes it head or if your horse is rubbing its head on something, you just have to watch and pay attention.


It is probably going to be next to impossible to add a throat latch to your one ear, just because there is no where for you to thread it like with a brown band but you can always try.

Most websites that sale take also sale replacement pieces, I just saw the other day a throat latch replacement piece on horseloverz.com, so you could check there.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The purpose of the throatlatch is to prevent itchy horses from accidently removing the bridle. A throatlatch can be added, if one has a spare one by attaching a flat leather loop around the narrowest part of the bridle, between the ears and sliding the throatlatch through it. The loop should be just long enough to allow the throatlatch to slide through so it can rest on the horse's head, beside the bridle. A couple of twist ties would work in a pinch and not be noticed.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, you can easily add one  If you have trouble getting a throatlatch PM me and i might be able to help you out...depending on where you live


----------

